# Aravaipa Canyon Wilderness Area



## homeless (Dec 4, 2018)

Winkelman is a Copper Prossing town. Lots of closed down and abandoned shops. Has a very interesting Grave Yard, very colorful and interesting, seems most of the residence are Spanish. Read More:


----------

